# [SD-MemoryCard] Ricoh Co Ltd R5C576 SD Bus Quel driver ?

## apocryphe

Bsr,

J'ai un pti souci avec ce bus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C576 SD Bus Host Adapter (rev 01)
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 185b
> ...

 

je n'arive pas a avoir de dev mmc, malgres:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │                      <*> MMC support                                                                             │ │
> 
>   │ │                      [*]   MMC debugging                                                                         │ │
> ...

 

quand je branche ma carte sd, elle n'apparait pas dans dmesg... 

si quelqu un a une idée ...

merci

----------

## loopx

Je pense qu'il faut aussi activer un truc dans pcmcia pour le kernel.

J'ai celle-ci : CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

J'ai cherché, cherché, quand j'insère une carte, je la vois dans dmesg, mais le problème, c'est qu'il probe pas l'interface et que je peux donc pas la montée  :Sad: . Peut etre que ca fonctionne maintenant, en tout cas j'ai encore jamais réussis à la faire fonctionner...

----------

## widan

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> J'ai un pti souci avec ce bus:
> 
> ```
> 02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C576 SD Bus Host Adapter (rev 01)
> ```
> ...

 

Ricoh ne fournit pas les specs de la partie SD/MMC de ses bridges Cardbus. Il n'y avait pas de driver la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, et je pense pas que ça ait évolué. Tu peux regarder si ton contrôleur est listé sur le wiki Linux-MMC, au cas où...

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'il faut aussi activer un truc dans pcmcia pour le kernel.

 

Pour certains bridges cardbus, les cartes SD/MMC apparaissent comme des disques PCMCIA (driver ide-cs). Pour d'autres, le contrôleur SD/MMC et le bridge Cardbus sont complètement dissociés d'un point de vue logiciel (les contrôleurs SDHCI sont comme ça par exemple).

----------

## apocryphe

widan

ok c'est bien ce que je penssais... 

c'est con je me suis acheter 80 euro de carte 4giga.... les yeux fermé en penssant que mon portable etant assez agé... arf

bon ba... j irais m'acheter une carte pcmcia SD, si quelqu un en connait une qui marche sous nux jsuis preneur

----------

## apocryphe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We know that at least one of the chips is a SD HCI controller. Among the controller chips is the R5c822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter, PCI class 0805 ID 1180:0822.
> 
> The cardbus function of the chips usually have the same id as an older Ricoh chip (commonly R5C476) so it cannot be used to identify the chip. 
> ...

 

j'dois comprendre quoi ? ... ils disent que c'est le meme pilote mais l'id est differente ? ca veut dire que je peux faire marcher comme avec une 822 ?

ce serait cool ^^

http://mmc.drzeus.cx/wiki/Controllers/Ricoh

http://mmc.drzeus.cx/wiki/Controllers/Ricoh/Frontreport?highlight=%28R5C822%29

----------

## kwenspc

Il existe des lecteurs usb 2 pour SD ou CF d'ailleurs, 7euros. et ça marche nickel!  (c'est reconnu comme de l'Usb Mass Storage). usb2 compliant bien entendu 

--> http://www.lycoseshop.fr/epages/lfr.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/gameland-shop.fr/Products/lecteursd

----------

## widan

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> j'dois comprendre quoi ? ... ils disent que c'est le meme pilote mais l'id est differente ? ca veut dire que je peux faire marcher comme avec une 822 ?

 

Non, ce qu'ils disent c'est que la partie "bridge Cardbus" a souvent le même ID même pour des puces différentes (car elles sont compatibles), et donc qu'on ne doit pas s'y fier pour identifier le contrôleur. Les différents contrôleurs SD/MMC/... ont des IDs spécifiques normalement.

Si tu ne vois pas de périphérique qui ressemble à ça, le driver SDHCI ne marchera pas (en fait c'est le "Class 0805" qui est important et qui identifie un contrôleur SDHCI):

```
03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
```

----------

## apocryphe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:01.3 0880: 1180:0576 (rev 01)
> 
>         Subsystem: 1043:185b
> ...

 

0880 ^^ bon ba supair....

jvais m'acheter une carte pcmcia...  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0880 ^^ bon ba supair....
> 
> jvais m'acheter une carte pcmcia... 

 

les cartes pcmcia sont plus cher et pas forcément mieux supportées (enfin il faut faire trés attention). Regarde mon post plus haut au sujet d'un lecteur SD via port usb (en plus ça fait comme une sorte de clé usb)

----------

## apocryphe

je comprend... mais les carte pcmcia ont l'air d'etre mieux integrés elle prennent moins place...

si j'avais voulu une clés usb...ca m'aurait couté moin chere...

c'est vraiment domage que ca marche pas... car c'etait genial l'emplacement... jsuis degouté... car ca m'aurai permit de moins faire marcher mon Disque dure...

----------

## loopx

Tracasse, tu n'es pas le seul, moi aussi je suis décu mais peut etre que le temps arrangera ce problème et que ca finira par fonctionner ...

----------

## apocryphe

quelqu un a une idée si ce truc marche sur linux, si le pcmcia est reconnu ? http://www.missmemory.com/accessoires-photo-numerique/adaptateur-pcmcia/transcend/transcend-adaptateur-pcmcia-5-en-1-p-449.html?ref=2

c est possible de pas avoir besoin de driver hors ceux du bus pcmcia ?

merci

----------

## apocryphe

http://tuxmobil.org/cardreader_unix.html

le pcmcia avec des card reader .. a donc un driver unifie pour tout les constructeur, comme le mass storage sur usb ?

----------

## apocryphe

je crois que ce qui me degoute le plus c est que le pcmcia marche mais pas le bus memory card... ( alors que c est le meme constructeur et je crois... les deux bus sont intimement lie voir... sont les meme)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ab)
> 
> 02:01.1 0607: 1180:0476 (rev ab)
> ...

 

pinaise....

----------

## widan

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> le pcmcia avec des card reader .. a donc un driver unifie pour tout les constructeur, comme le mass storage sur usb ?

 

Ca fonctionne probablement avec ide-cs (le driver pour les disques dur PCMCIA).

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> je crois que ce qui me degoute le plus c est que le pcmcia marche mais pas le bus memory card... ( alors que c est le meme constructeur et je crois... les deux bus sont intimement lie voir... sont les meme)

 

Les bus sont différents sauf pour les CompactFlash je crois. Pour les autres cartes (SD/MMC, et de façon générale toutes les cartes avec peu de contacts) c'est des bus série et il faut un microcontrôleur pour faire l'interface.

Les bridges Cardbus sont relativement standard, et sont presque tous compatibles Yenta. La partie "lecteur de cartes mémoires" n'a rien de standard, chaque constructeur fait ce qu'il veut: ça peut être un périphérique "à côté" (sur la même puce, mais logiquement indépendant, ou ça peut se présenter sous forme d'une carte PCMCIA "virtuelle" qui se comporte comme un disque PCMCIA et qui apparaît quand on insère une carte mémoire (parfois il faut aussi charger un firmware avant), ...

----------

## cylgalad

Il parait que le noyau 2.6.18-rc4 a un meilleur driver sdhci (vu que les specs ont été publiées entre temps)

cf. http://mmc.drzeus.cx/wiki/Linux/Drivers/sdhci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The driver has been merged in the main kernel starting with 2.6.17-rc1. 
> 
> Since the SD Association recently released an official specification for this interface, we have done a huge audit of the driver. Download 2.6.18-rc1 or newer to get that version of the driver.

 

----------

## apocryphe

widan

intervention claire et precise

comme d'hab

merci

et pour le noyaux... jtourne en 2.6.18r4, et les sdhci marche pour les class 0805 moi jsuis en 0880  :Smile:  // d'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre

je sens que jvais acheter une carte pcmcia pour rien ... a peu de jour pres... j aurais des driver fonctionel... enfin bon... tanpis  :Smile: 

merci aussi cylgalad

----------

## nykos

moi j'ai ça :

```
02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

```

je sais pas trop lequel correspond à quoi mais j'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher le lecteur SD

pour le pcmcia j'ai pas réussi non plus

j'avais vaguement essayé une fois mais ça avais pas marché et vu que j'ai pas trop de périphériques pcmcia je peux pas trop tester

mais tu peux m'expliquer comment t'as fait stp ?

----------

## apocryphe

Bon jviens d'acheter un adaptater pcmicia chez les chinois...

j ai cochez ide cs pcmcia, scsi pcmcia...

mais j ai un pb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pccard: card ejected from slot 1
> 
> pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
> ...

 

j'ai booter sur knoppix... aucazou... et meme pb

jvais chercher... mais je poste avant...

( heuresement que y a une entre usb  :Smile:  )

----------

## cylgalad

```
00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
```

Je confirme que ça marche avec le noyau 2.6.18rc4 (modprobe sdhci mmc_core mmc_block)

----------

## widan

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> mais j ai un pb:
> 
> ```
> pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia1.0
> 
> ...

 

Le driver ide-cs demande une interruption non partagée, mais apparemment tu n'en as pas de disponible. Il y a quoi dans /proc/interrupts ? En particulier est-ce que l'IO-APIC est activé et ce qu'il y a d'autre sur l'IRQ10.

----------

## apocryphe

widan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 15:50:58 ~ # cat /proc/interrupts
> 
>            CPU0
> ...

 

je precise aussi: ( je ne sais pas si ca a une incidence)

j ai un pb avec ma carte nvida, pour des pb d irq j'ai du passer en argument au kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/linux root=/dev/hdc3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1400x1050-32@60 noapic usb-handoff
> 
> 

 

merci

----------

## loopx

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
> ```
> ...

 

Allais ? Peut etre que le lecteur de carte de mon portable fonctionnera  :Smile: , ca va etre bon ca !! On est quand meme 3 portables sous nux (les 3 meme portables).

----------

## apocryphe

ok visiblement ca vient du noapic  :Smile: ... jvais tester sansd des que je rentre du taff

mais bon si je freeze.. sous X... :/ il faudra trancher  :Smile: 

----------

## apocryphe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdc3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1400x1050-32@60 pci=routeirq)
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1400x1050-32@60 pci=routeirq
> ...

 

j'ai testé sans et avec pci=routeirq... meme souci d'irq...

hum...

----------

## Adrien

Plop!   :Smile: 

Sous quel nom apparaissent les cartes SD/MMC??

Dans lspci, j'ai ça:

```
00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)
```

et dmesg me donne:

```
sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:00:0a.2 [1180:0822] (rev 17)
```

Par contre je n'ai aucun /dev/sd* qui apparaît...  :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

héhé, c'est bien la qu'est mon problème aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est un /dev/mmc* qui doit apparaitre.

Le post de qq'un pour qui ça a marché  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> C'est un /dev/mmc* qui doit apparaitre.
> 
> Le post de qq'un pour qui ça a marché 

 

YAISSE!   :Cool: 

```
# ls /dev/mmcblk0

mmcblk0    mmcblk0p1
```

ça marche, merci!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Ca marche aussi avec les gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r5

----------

## apocryphe

Je bave !

je t'envie.... :/

----------

## Adrien

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> Je bave !
> 
> je t'envie.... :/

 

oups désolé!   :Embarassed: 

La vie est injuste, en plus, c'est toi qui a ouvert le topic...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bobbix

Salut,

J'ai un lecteur de SD intégré à mon laptop. Un lspci me donne : 

```

01:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

01:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

01:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

```

Après de nombreuses recherches, j'ai décidé de passer au noyau 2.6.18. J'ai activé tout ce que j'ai trouvé sur les posts (SCSI, PCMCIA, MMC) mais rien n'y fait.

Quand j'insère une carte, la retire, puis la remet, j'obtiens la sortie suivante sur dmesg 

```

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

cs: memory probe 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff: excluding 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff 0xfe8f0000-0xfe8fffff

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0

pccard: card ejected from slot 0

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0

```

A quoi correspond la ligne cs qui apparait lors de la première insertion mais pas lors de la seconde ?

J'ai la dernière version de udev, mais aucun /dev/mmc* ne se crée   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quelqu'un peut-il me venir en aide ? Quelqu'un aurait-il réussi à la faire marcher ?

Merci,

Bobbix

----------

## nykos

peut-être un lien avec ça ?

  sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

      Latest version available: 3.2.8-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,242 kB

      Homepage:    http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net

      Description: PCMCIA tools for Linux

      License:     GPL-2

----------

## geekounet

 *nykos wrote:*   

> peut-être un lien avec ça ?
> 
>   sys-apps/pcmcia-cs
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.2.8-r2
> ...

 

pcmcia-cs est inutile et obselète pour les noyaux >= 2.6.13, il faut installer sys-apps/pcmciautils à la place  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

comme tu peux le voir dans mon post précédent, ya marqué Not installed chez moi  :Wink: 

mais merci pour l'info quand même, je savais pas

----------

